# Exporting external disks



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Sep 4, 2011)

What is the proper way to export a file system after the system is already running .
I want to export a manually mounted file system. So I guess I should adjust 
	
	



```
/etc/exports
```
after I have manually mounted (ntfs-3g) the external ntfs drive.
Currently I haven't been able to export this external drive through nfs.
Is running 
	
	



```
/etc/rc.d/nfsd restart
```
 sufficient after 
	
	



```
/etc/exports
```
has been updated?
Exporting an extra disc which is listed in fstab on the other hand works fine.


----------



## AndyUKG (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,

  the simplest way to re-read the exports file is to run:


```
# pkill -HUP mountd
```

ItÂ´s the mountd daemon that needs to re-read the config...

thanks Andy.


----------

